# Replacement gear for Bman 2-4-2



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if someone makes a replacement drive gear for the older Bachmann 2-4-2 colombia engine? I have 3 sets of the drive wheels with the gear on the axle, and they all had a cracked gear. I got a couple of them from ebay cheap, that's what I'm using for the drivers on my little 2-6-0 build, 2 of those axles, and 1 of the non geared axles. I only need 1 gear, but it needs to fit on that axle. Then I need to find a motor and worm gear for that drive gear. If I could use a NWSL drive on it, I would, but I don't know how I'd mount the drivers onto the NWSL drive axle. The Bachmann axle has a spline that fits into the plastic hub on the inside of the driver.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The short answer is "no." Unfortunately, that first run had really weak gears that cracked and then.... nada! That's why those early editions are so rare! I actually have two (one is a parts engine for when the first goes down) and both are still running. I've never heard of a replacement gear for the Columbia and now that Bachmann has introduced the newer "improved" edition, I doubt they ever will.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Take measurements of the gear, count the teeth and work out the pitch (module value if metric), then take a look around on the net. I've always maintained that Bachmann (and other manfacturers) are unlikely to have used odd or bespoke sized gears and there'll be a suitable replacement out there somewhere - on ebay, engineering part suppliers or perhaps from R/C car or robotics hobby part suppliers. 

In the past I've replaced the gears on an LGB Toytrain Porter for much less than the cost of LGB spares, even though I had to glue two worm gears to get the required width. As an example, here's a company I've bought from: www.motionco.co.uk 

Nick


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Then I need to find a motor and worm gear for that drive gear. 
Amber, 
As you are not trying to fix the 2-4-2, finding something like the original gear isn't too critical. What may be easier is a motor and gearbox combo unit that will fit the Bachmann axle? 

Didn't Barry (of BBT drive fame) make a replacement motor/gear drive for some B'mann locos - I'd email and ask his advice?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, a motor and gearbox combo would work just fine for me. If I could mount the Bachmann axle on an NWSL drive, or mount the drivers on an NWSL axle, that would be all I'd need. The axle measures about .236 with my caliper, I'd guess that it's a 6mm axle. I'll have to check the NWSL website to see what they have., I don't know of anyone else that makes stuff like that.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I haven’t used them before but another option could be to use a similar simple gear box IP Engineering

http://www.ipengineering.co.uk/ 

Have a look at the home build parts section 

Alan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I had been wondering how many UK suppliers there are of motors and gearboxes. I did a google search for "UK gauge 1 motor and gearbox" and came up with several. 

ABC Gears (abcgears.co.uk) has a neat rig, details at http://www.abcgear.talktalk.net/Gauge_1_gb___traction_info.pdf . 

I also found MSC/CRAILCREST - take a look at http://www.mscmodels.co.uk/products/MSC models pricelist.pdf . 

They will usually respond to emails - if not, pick up the phone - or preferably Skype. Calling the UK can be very inexpensive. If they think your axle will fit, then remind them you don't pay VAT, which is currently 20%. That reduction should cover shipping!

P.S. If they trot out some bs about not shipping to the USA, send me an email. My sister-in-law lives in Wolverhampton and will be coming to the USA in Nov and Feb. She can carry things like that as she checks her bags.[/i]


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I checked on the NWSL site last night, and they do have gearbox assemblies that will fit a 6mm axle. Their 2 largest sizes will both take a 6mm axle in either the direct worm drive or the idler worm drive. I'll have to check out the other links and see what they offer.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I have plenty of the axle gears and used to have the worm/spur gear, but my casting guy quit. 

Barry 

Barry Olsen 
6822 W. Villa St. 
Phoenix, AZ 85043 
623-936-6088


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Barry, since I'm basically starting with no drive parts at all, if I got one of your axle gears, what would you suggest I use to drive it with? I could probably cobble up a box to hold the gears if necessary, and a motor mount.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally the motor has a small worm, driving a small worm gear (16 to 20 teeth) and a spur gear (8 to 10 teeth) engaging the axle gear, so it shouldn't be to difficult to copy that set up. 

Also make use of the motor mounts, etc. 

Barry


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I just answered you, but my answer evaporated. Here we go again: 

It shouldn't bee too difficult to replace what was there and take advantage of the dimensions and motor mount. The motor had a small diameter worm and drove an equally small worm gear with a small spur gear attached to the worm. That spur gear drove the spur gear on the axle. The worm was 16 to 20 teeth, the small spur about 10 teeth the axle gear is 22 teeth. 

Barry


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I don't have any of the old drive parts to use, all I got was the drivers with axles. Everything beyond that, I have to either make or buy. I don't know if you have a drive that would work for this engine, but I'd basically need the entire drive. These drivers are from the older colombia, they have a 6 mm axle.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

The 6mm axle is pretty common in Bachmann. 

And the drives from early Porters and 2-4-2 Prairie loco are similar. I'd try to find either one of those, not running for parts. 

Barry


----------

